# Early B-Day Present from My Brother



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

I have a very generous brother. Not only did he give me the Padron 80th's..
He also gave a Leica digital camera and a bottle of Elmer T Lee Bourbon..
He is just the best...Thanks Charles...


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I wish i had your brother!


----------



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

Wow, you better start thinking how you are going to out-do him for his birthday


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

Geez, I've got to get a brother.


----------



## Big Red-cl (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm going to tell my brother that I have started smoking cigars.


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Now that is a mighty fine brother. Enjoy!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Great brother you have there. How many 80th's to a box?


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow nice gift. The question is, how many of those will you give back to him to say thanks?


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Great Brother and a fine selection of CeGars!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow - What a brother! What a gift!
My family only gives me ties and cookies:lol:
Happy Birthday and congratulations!


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

They look great hope you enjoy them.


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

I have a great brother, but you sir have an excellent one!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

WOW RGianelli!!! Are your parents into adopting? i'm already potty trained! :biggrin:


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

You have a great brother. Enjoy and Happy Birthday.


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

smokinj said:


> Great brother you have there. How many 80th's to a box?


There are 8 per box..
My brother and I smoked one a few weeks ago..and they are delicious..we both really enjoyed them..

Rob


----------



## genettim (May 15, 2007)

mjohnsoniii said:


> WOW RGianelli!!! Are your parents into adopting? i'm already potty trained! :biggrin:


see now that's questionable at best...


----------



## drscholl14 (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow that is fantastic! Happy early birthday by the way! That is one heck of a gift...or 3!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Those look good enough to take a bite out of!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice brother- I'm lucky if I get a call.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Thats a great gift,Congrats!!!


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Got a great brother there! Congrats!


----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

So, do you have a sister? That way he could be my brother-in-law!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice gift!!!!
I need a brother!
All I have are sisters who have never given me anything but the business!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice gift. Enjoy.


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Sweet Man what a bro. Enjoy. Flint


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Holy crap Rob! That brother of your's sounds like he is THE MAN! That's a stunning set of gifts there bro, enjoy!

CD


----------



## Paesano (Jan 5, 2008)

WOW, What everybody said. They are just awesome sticks. My brother is a mooch. He didn't stop smoking, He just stopped buying. LOL


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Great Gift! I will have to send my brother a link to this page!


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

wow, what spectacular gifts! happy b-day man, enjoy them with all our jealousies in mind!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, awesome early birthday present


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday and congratulations for having such a considerate brother!

Have a great week,
Don


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow Rob. Those look amazing. I need to sack up and pull the trigger on* one*. Happy Birthday !


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

What an awesome brother.


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow....They look tasty....enjoy.


Happy Birthday..


----------



## bamawrx (Jul 10, 2007)

That brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

frickin awsome ...nice smoke there


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Man...how pretty are those babys...sheesh...nice work


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

I hate being an only child


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice brother you have! My brothers usually pitch in and buy me a can of cashews...


----------

